# Hard Reset Samsung i5510



## pranavalw (Feb 7, 2011)

I have purchased samsung i5510 a month ago. All was working fine but as I have changed lots of settings of phone, I thought to reset it to default factory settings.
But now when I switch on my Phone nothing happens only Samsung logo keep flashing
I tried different method to hard reset my phone like Vol + Home + Power and so on..
Please provide me with a working method to hard reset my phone


----------



## rsk11584 (Feb 7, 2011)

take it to samsung authorized service centre


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it is vol. down + power + centre key


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm also facing a similar issue where someone else messed with pattern lock and now i want to do a factory restore but I am unable to access any options on the phone.

If someone knows way of doing a factory restore pls reply.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 14, 2011)

If you can access the dialer, then try this code: *#*#7780#*#*  or this: 
* 2767 * 3855 #


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 15, 2011)

No dialer option available 

I got the "Too many pattern" attempts problem on the phone and its like a brick past 2 days. I think i might end up going to service center


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 15, 2011)

Try pressing vol. down + centre button + power button together. If that does not work, try vol. down + menu key + power button.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 15, 2011)

Download the firmware from samfirmware (either the 2.1 or the 2.2 if u want) and use odin to flash it on ur phone.. also il upload the opa file that i got from a website which i used to flash 2.2 on my cousin's phone

[edit] i ve found that website link.. use the procedure in this link.. it works like a charm.. i flashed 2.2 but u can flash 2.1 if u want

 Link


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks .. finally fixed it  It was a brick for 72hrs


----------

